# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Giới hạn tốc độ NC Studio V5

## ktshung

Cho em hỏi NC của em tốc độ giới hạn chỉ 8800, có cách nào tăng hơn mà không phải giảm vi bước ko các bác, em cám ơn

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Hồi đầu em cũng tự hỏi sao cái máy em chạy không tăng lên được, mò 1 lúc mới ra cái chỗ vi bước. Và cũng có thắc mắc giống bác.

----------

ktshung

----------


## nhatson

> Cho em hỏi NC của em tốc độ giới hạn chỉ 8800, có cách nào tăng hơn mà không phải giảm vi bước ko các bác, em cám ơn


trường hợp cụ đi xe số, cụ muốn chạy nhanh hơn mà cụ ko muốn lên số 2 , cụ chỉ muốn cài số 1 thì phải làm sao  :Smile:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> trường hợp cụ đi xe số, cụ muốn chạy nhanh hơn mà cụ ko muốn lên số 2 , cụ chỉ muốn cài số 1 thì phải làm sao


Bác lại đía em, hehehe. Thanks bác, vậy để em giảm vi bước, do NC nó cài mặc định vi bước 1/320 nên em ko ưa chỉnh vi bước để khỏi cài thông số này lại, hehehe

----------


## suu_tam

Bác vào mục About sẽ thấy nó ghi:
Ncstudio (step motors)
Nghĩa là phiên bản V5 đó nó thiết kế cho step motors nên bác chấp nhận là không tăng tốc được nếu như không giảm độ phân giải.
Không biết bác chạy gì mà cần nhanh thế. Chứ như bọn em ở làng nghề tính chạy thật trung bình làm gì được 4000.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Bác vào mục About sẽ thấy nó ghi:
> Ncstudio (step motors)
> Nghĩa là phiên bản V5 đó nó thiết kế cho step motors nên bác chấp nhận là không tăng tốc được nếu như không giảm độ phân giải.
> Không biết bác chạy gì mà cần nhanh thế. Chứ như bọn em ở làng nghề tính chạy thật trung bình làm gì được 4000.



Em chạy tranh gổ bác, chạy được tốc 12000 và gia tốc 1000 bình thường với gổ mềm

----------


## suu_tam

Bọn em sống ở làng nghề chạy máy đục gỗ, mà ước mong sao chỉ cần tốc độ trung bình là 4000 đã khối cơm rồi.
Bác cứ thử giảm độ phân giải drive xuống để tăng được tốc lên rồi bác đặt tốc độ cao đi xem thời gian gia công của bác nó nhanh được thêm bao nhiêu.
À với lại mặc định thằng đó đang để max XY là 10 000 đó ạ. Bác phải nhớ ctr+shift+alt + đúp chuột vào cả bên trong đặt lên nó nó mới hơn đấy.

----------

ktshung

----------


## solero

Muốn nhanh hơn dùng card V5 bản dành cho servo nhé. Tốc độ phát xung lên tới 2Mhz (V5 step được ~40-50Khz)

----------

ktshung, suu_tam

----------


## ktshung

> Bọn em sống ở làng nghề chạy máy đục gỗ, mà ước mong sao chỉ cần tốc độ trung bình là 4000 đã khối cơm rồi.
> Bác cứ thử giảm độ phân giải drive xuống để tăng được tốc lên rồi bác đặt tốc độ cao đi xem thời gian gia công của bác nó nhanh được thêm bao nhiêu.
> À với lại mặc định thằng đó đang để max XY là 10 000 đó ạ. Bác phải nhớ ctr+shift+alt + đúp chuột vào cả bên trong đặt lên nó nó mới hơn đấy.


Nhanh hơn nhiều chứ bác, tốc độ tăng thì ko tăng nhiều do tranh em đục thường nhiều chi tiết nên chả máy khi máy lên vận tốc max, nhưng gia tốc tăng là thấy rõ vấn đề ngay. Máy em trước làm cơ khí ko chuẩn nên cũng chỉ chạy tầm 4000 gia tốc 400, sau khi cải tạo toàn diện em đang chạy tốc 8800 và gia tốc 700 thì thời gian đục đã giảm xuống còn 2/3. Em đang chỉnh tăng lên 12000 gia tốc 1000 để khi cần khắc mdf cho nhanh (em đã chỉnh gia tốc lên 2000 nó vẫn chạy nhưng nghe tiếng cục cục khi chuyển hướng ghê quá, em sợ bể bi block nên thử chơi thôi, hehehe

----------


## ktshung

> Muốn nhanh hơn dùng card V5 bản dành cho servo nhé. Tốc độ phát xung lên tới 2Mhz (V5 step được ~40-50Khz)


sao riêng nick bác lại ko có nút cám ơn nhỉ?

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Nhanh hơn nhiều chứ bác, tốc độ tăng thì ko tăng nhiều do tranh em đục thường nhiều chi tiết nên chả máy khi máy lên vận tốc max, nhưng gia tốc tăng là thấy rõ vấn đề ngay. Máy em trước làm cơ khí ko chuẩn nên cũng chỉ chạy tầm 4000 gia tốc 400, sau khi cải tạo toàn diện em đang chạy tốc 8800 và gia tốc 700 thì thời gian đục đã giảm xuống còn 2/3. Em đang chỉnh tăng lên 12000 gia tốc 1000 để khi cần khắc mdf cho nhanh (em đã chỉnh gia tốc lên 2000 nó vẫn chạy nhưng nghe tiếng cục cục khi chuyển hướng ghê quá, em sợ bể bi block nên thử chơi thôi, hehehe


Bác chạy nhanh vậy có hỏng dao không vậy? Sao em cho chạy có 7000mm/ phút gia tốc 500 mà chạy 1 lúc là có hiện tượng mẻ dao với gỗ cam xe đã sấy khô.

----------


## ktshung

> Bác chạy nhanh vậy có hỏng dao không vậy? Sao em cho chạy có 7000mm/ phút gia tốc 500 mà chạy 1 lúc là có hiện tượng mẻ dao với gỗ cam xe đã sấy khô.


em đang chạy gổ gõ khô, 8800 gia tốc 700 vẫn ngon lành. Thực ra theo kinh nguyệt của em gãy dao em nghĩ phần nhiều do cơ khí, máy rung khiến dao đánh vào gổ gây gãy. Vì vậy nâng cấp cơ khí rất khó khăn nhưng đáng đồng tiền bát gạo đó bác. Cái máy em hành trình 1,4mx1,75m mà nặng 1,4 tấn, trục X hơn 2 tạ, Z gần 1 tạ, sự dụng sắt dày 10 -20mm phay phẳng bằng máy toàn bộ, ai cũng bảo quá dư nhưng giờ mình lại thấy quyết định của mình sáng suốt .. hehehe

----------

Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## suu_tam

Bác tăng gia tốc thì đục nó cải thiện chứ bác tăng giới hạn thì nó chẳng đáng kể.
Bên trên em nói rồi mà. Bác để tốc max 12000 với bác để tốc max 8000 thôi còn lại giống nhau. Bác xem không thể nào nó nhanh gấp rưỡi được. Có khi chỉ nhanh hơn tý xíu, à tý tý xíu chứ.

----------


## suu_tam

> Muốn nhanh hơn dùng card V5 bản dành cho servo nhé. Tốc độ phát xung lên tới 2Mhz (V5 step được ~40-50Khz)


Nếu bác đó chạy cái gì khác thì không biết.
Chứ bác đó điêu khắc mà để gia tốc 1000 hoặc hơn. Thì lúc đó bác đó để tốc độ max 12000 với 8000 thì một bức tranh cũng chẳng nhanh hơn là bao.
Còn chưa nói đến việc chạy càng nhanh thì càng xấu hàng. Nhanh đến mức xấu không buồn nhìn nữa thì cũng chẳng thực tế.

----------


## solero

Tăng gia tốc thì đục tranh mới nhanh hơn đáng kể vì máy giảm tốc và tăng tốc liên tục.

Lại post lại cái video cũ mèm. F10000 tại gia tốc 1500. vậy mà lúc nó nhấp nhô chỉ được ~3000.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ktshung

> Bác tăng gia tốc thì đục nó cải thiện chứ bác tăng giới hạn thì nó chẳng đáng kể.
> Bên trên em nói rồi mà. Bác để tốc max 12000 với bác để tốc max 8000 thôi còn lại giống nhau. Bác xem không thể nào nó nhanh gấp rưỡi được. Có khi chỉ nhanh hơn tý xíu, à tý tý xíu chứ.


Bác ko đọc kỹ bài, em nói em chuyển gia tốc từ 400 lên 700 thì thời gian giảm đi còn 2/3

----------


## suu_tam

Em nghĩ bác mới là người xem lại ạ. Theo trình tự thì:
- Bác hỏi về tốc độ giới hạn.
- Còn em bảo là tốc độ giới hạn không ảnh hưởng nhiều.
- Sau đó bác bảo "NHANH HƠN NHIÊU" nhưng liền vế bác lại bảo là gia tốc mới nhanh hơn nhiều. (Cái này tự bác phản đối lại ý bác).
- Tiếp đó em xác nhận lại là tăng gia tốc mới cải thiện còn tốc độ giới hạn không đáng kể.
- Cuối cùng bác bảo là bác tăng gia tốc lên thời gian giảm đi. (Bác cắt luôn phần chủ để bác hỏi là tốc độ giới hạn).

----------


## ktshung

> Em nghĩ bác mới là người xem lại ạ. Theo trình tự thì:
> - Bác hỏi về tốc độ giới hạn.
> - Còn em bảo là tốc độ giới hạn không ảnh hưởng nhiều.
> - Sau đó bác bảo "NHANH HƠN NHIÊU" nhưng liền vế bác lại bảo là gia tốc mới nhanh hơn nhiều. (Cái này tự bác phản đối lại ý bác).
> - Tiếp đó em xác nhận lại là tăng gia tốc mới cải thiện còn tốc độ giới hạn không đáng kể.
> - Cuối cùng bác bảo là bác tăng gia tốc lên thời gian giảm đi. (Bác cắt luôn phần chủ để bác hỏi là tốc độ giới hạn).


"
"Nhanh hơn nhiều", "gia tốc" này nó nằm trong một câu mà. Thôi túm lại thế này, gia tốc nó ảnh hưởng nhiều hơn vận tốc khi đục tranh, cả em và bác đều thống nhất thế. Những người khác đã trả lời câu hỏi của em là ko thể tăng thêm vận tốc mà ko giảm vi bước. Em đã có câu trả lời cho câu hỏi của mình, chuyện bắt bẻ chữ nghĩa bỏ qua

----------


## suu_tam

> Bác vào mục About sẽ thấy nó ghi:
> Ncstudio (step motors)
> Nghĩa là phiên bản V5 đó nó thiết kế cho step motors nên bác chấp nhận là không tăng tốc được nếu như không giảm độ phân giải.


Bác mới là người nói em mà. Sao lại giờ thành em là người bắt bẻ bác. Và chính em cũng đã nói đó là bản cho Step nên bắt buộc phải giảm độ phân giải.
Hài thật.

----------


## thucncvt

Đây các bác thử đi 
 Trong video em có bình lựng có gì thì mấy bác xem tạm nha

----------


## suu_tam

Loanh quanh thì vấn đề vẫn là có đặt max X, Y có 10k hay 15k thì như cái video kia cũng chỉ tương đương đặt max 6k thôi.

----------

